# good general purpose rod and reel



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

What would a good general purpose spinning reel and rod combo be for around $200 total? I want a decent reel to use for anything from kings to ling to snapper>>>>


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Go to Hot Spots bait and tackle and they can help you find something. I would suggest Spending more money to get a good reel and then finding a rod within the budget you have left.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

I went in hot spots saturday night and it didn't seem like they had near the selection of GB bait and tackle.....


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know what you were looking for but they have a good selection of almost everything. They definitely havea rod and reel that will fit your need. It is gonna be tough to find a good setup for that price though. Like I said spend the majority on a good reel and then whatever you can on the rod


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I would go with a penn 750 combo... I see them at most tackle stores for fairly reasonable prices.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

If I were looking for a good all around combo, I'd be at Out Cast sale early Thursday for the best deal withmany to choose from..then hang around enjoying company and food..just my .02

Can't go wrong with the Penn 750 combo...I've surf fish with mine /take jigging / bottom fishing / troll dusters for kings..Don't why I have so many differentset ups today but it's a vicious cycle...LOL

Jimmy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Shimano Baitrunners are decent and come at a good price. t would work well for the kayak.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Freespool (2/23/2009)*I don't know what you were looking for but they have a good selection of almost everything. They definitely havea rod and reel that will fit your need. It is gonna be tough to find a good setup for that price though. Like I said spend the majority on a good reel and then whatever you can on the rod




I just ran in real quick on my way back to the house. I live in dothan alabama and my grandparents have a house on PB beach right on the sound so I am there about every weekend of the year. I went in the get some shrimp for some night fishing off the dock but I didn't look around much, just as long as it took for them to get my shrimp in the bucket. 



The reason I ask what a good reel is is because I just turned 16 and got a job and its just now that I'm able to buy my own gear. For 16 years my gear has consisted of a $20 reel from walmart and on ugly stick rod. Don't get me wrong I made darn good use or i and landed some very nice fish but I just think Its time for a little upgrade. My first purchase was a Hobie Revo which I must admit I had help with paying for that one.... 50:50 with the grandparents.... 



Sorry for the long random off topic rant but now you know a little about my current status . I am just getting into yak fishing for the first time this year and can't wait! Maybe I'll see some of you out on the water and you can give me a tip or two!


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I saved up to buy a Penn 4500SS when I was 15 then got a Penn 8500SS when I was 16. They are both still my primary reels now 13 years later. Buy something good that will last. May I suggest a used SS.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I saw this and thought of you.

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/1049179042.html

or 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/1046331668.html


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had my Penn 8500SS for years now and it is great for the bigger fish I am after in the kayak. Santa brought me a Penn 850 (basically the same reel) because I like it so much.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm getting the general idea that Penn is the ferrari of the fishing world as far as reels go?





Lets say I go ahead and spend $300 on something to last me essentially forever.



What would be the best all around reel for me? I know a Penn but specifically which model would you recommend? 



The reel will need to be able to handle Ling and kings in the gulf as well as trout and redfish in the bay and any other fish I may catch along the way.



I was thinking I would string it with 25lb. mono.



Any suggestions for a nice rod to go along with that?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I Love Shimano. The bigger penn Spinning reels are good But Shimano kicks their ass IMO. If you get a penn the anti reverse will go out on the SS If you fish it hard. The newer slammers seem nice though


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

If you love shimano then which reel would you recommend? 



I am not set on anything, I just say Penn because thats what the majority Is suggesting but It comes down to quality, reliability, and price...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a tough decission really. What I mean by that is, the reel I would use for Cobia and Kings is much larger than what I use for trout. 25lb mono seems overkill for trout.

I have a penn 750ssm that has doen me well. It's still too big for trout but it's handled plenty of small cobia, bull reds, and 4' sharks. I would suggest buying one of the older model penns as they seem to be a little better made. As for trout I use a Shimano Sahara 2500 and love it.

I've heard good things about the shimano baitrunners........so you may want to check those out too.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Whatever you get, make sure that you have it secured to the yak with a good leash. There are several people on here that have sacrificed gear to the gods of the sea.

Good luck

Bryan


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

How about this young Jedi,

I happen to have a penn750 on a Key Largo 6'6" rod with which I have personally caught just about every fish inshore and offshore you can imagine.

If you want it, you can have it for $60.00


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

If you are willing to spend 300 get an 8500 ss with a decent rod for kings/cobia and a spheros combo for trout/reds/bait


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

In one event I learned several valuable lessons:

Lash your rods. 2 years ago I flipped and lost three rods, one of which was a brand new Okuma.3 days later adiver friend recovered the Okuma but no others. When I brought the Okuma in for cleaning/repair I learned that no one stocks parts and they had to be ordered from Japan. 2 months later no parts had arrived.

I also learned that everyone around here knows and understands Penns. Parts are readily available.

Even though I like the look and feel of the Shimanos, Quantums and Okumas, I now only buy Penns. The hassle factor alone makes them the reel of choice. 

I am not bashing other products I just noticed that no one mentioned the availability of parts and experienced repair guys as a factor in deciding. It is one of my key factors.

Ted


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *wareagle900 (2/24/2009)*I'm getting the general idea that Penn is the ferrari of the fishing world as far as reels go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






penns arent exactly the ferrari of reels more like the pick up truck that you run to the ground and keep on going. they may not be the smoothest or nicest reels there are but they are one of the strongest reels you can get. thick brass gears and parts that last forever. i would get a penn 706, 704, 8500ss, 7500ss, 750ssm, or 850ssm for kings and ling. and for a rod my first choice would be a be a gator t80l or a seeker. 



i know a friend who used some smaller penns for reds/trout in the bay but they continually broke (he was fishing between 5 and 7 days a week) so he decided it was time to try a different brand so he got a shimano stradic and hasnt had any problems with them and its been years.



if you must only have one combo for king/ling/reds/trout then i dont know what i would recommend maybe for a reel a penn 6500ssm or shimano 6000 or 8000 sized reel spooled with braid and two rods to use depending on what your fishing for. i really dont think there is a combo though that will be good for both. it might work but probably wont be a good combo for either.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

wareagle - I have a Penn 550ssg that I pulled up from the bottom near Jim's fish camp. I cleaned it up and then had Outcast go over it. It works fine, a few nicks here and there, but it is fully functional. If you are interested, I will give it to you free.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *pogypumper (2/25/2009)*How about this young Jedi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Get this! and get that reel that FLs has too and you'll be set. You can't beat either deal.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

FLsalomon and Pogypumper I sent a PM to both of you however my "sent folder" shows no sent messages so If you don't get them shoot me a PM. 





Also, I thought about it and I really shouldn't have put trout in the same category as cobia and kings so you guys can just disregard that statement..... 



Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

